# Consecutive posting.



## pteronaut (Dec 26, 2009)

marksman said:


> I know I am spamming up the thread at this point but I don't know how to multi quote with forum runner..


There is a mod for vBulletin 3.5.* which works for 3.6 also which auto merges posts from any member which immediately follow a post made by them.


----------



## pteronaut (Dec 26, 2009)

If that mod was running here, this post would be merged with the above, provided that no-one has replied to this thread whilst I am typing this post.

Link to mod: http://www.vbulletin.org/forum/showthread.php?t=96602.

Perhaps this mod could be implemented here as it would have the added benefit of curtailing the efforts of some spammers who create meaningless threads with even more meaningless replies to get their post count up in order to PM spam members.


----------

